# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  أروع الظواهر الطبيعية (قوس قزح )

## أمجاد الشموخ

*أروع الظواهر الطبيعية (قوس قزح )

**
 قـــوسقـــزح

*66170.imgcache.jpg
* 
مقدمة: 

قَوْسُ قُزح يسمى كذلك قوس المطر أو قوس الألوان وهو ظاهرة طبيعية فيزيائية ناتجة عن أنكسار وتحلل ضوء الشمس خلال قطرة ماء المطر.
يظهر القوس قزح بعد سقوط المطر أو خلال سقوط المطر والشمس مشرقة.
تكون الألوان في القوس اللون الأحمر من الخارج ويتدرج إلى البرتقالي فالأصفر فالأخضر فالأزرقنيلي) فبنفسجي من الداخل. فأزرق غامق (
ضوء الشمس يحتوي علي العديد من الالوان الطيفية وهي عبارة عن أشعة ذات اطوال موجية مختلفة.
يظهر قوس القزح عادة بشكل نصف دائري وفي حالات نادرة يكون قمرياً حيث يكون انكسار ضوءالقمر المسبب لهُ عبر قطرة الماء ملائماً مع مكان وجود القمر في تلك اللحظات. ويظهر للمشاهد نتيجة لضوئهِ الخافت أبيض لأن العين البشرية لا تستطيع ان ترى الألوان في الليل. 

ما هو قوس قزح ؟ 

 إن قوس قزح مظهر مدهش ناتج من تحليل الضوء الأبيض (الصادر عادة من الشمس) إلى إشعاعات ذات أطوال موجية مختلفة تخص كل واحدة منها لونا معين. وتظهر ألوان الطيف  الناتجة عن تحليل الضوء الأبيض بطريقة طبيعية (وهي أساسا ألوان الطيف  السبع لقوس قزح: الأحمر والبرتقالي والأصفر والأخضر والأزرق والنيلي  والبنفسجي). وتقوم قطرات الماء الموجودة بالجو بتحليل الضوء الأبيض تماما  كما يفعل المنشور. 
 
**كيف يتحلل الضوء الأبيض ؟ 



 يتم  تغييرمسار الضوء عند اختراقه لقطرة الماء، وهناك من بينالمسارات التي  يمكن أن يسلكها الضوء مسارا واحدا هو المسبب لقوس قزح الداخلي: حيث يتم انكسار الضوءينكسر ثم ينحرف من جديد للخروج من قطرة الماء مما يعني أن الضوء قد انحرف عن مساره بزاوية ٤٢&#186; تقريبا.  (أى إنه يعبر السطح الفاصل بين الهواء والماء فينحرف قليلا)  
 
ولكن لماذا تم تحليل الضوء الأبيض ؟ 



تتوقف  زاوية الانكسار أو الانحراف في الواقع على طول الموجة، فمثلا زاوية  الانحراف لطول الموجة الخاصة باللون الأزرق هي ٤٠,٦ &#186; بينما تساوي ٤٢&#186; للون  الأحمر، وبالتالي عند الخروج من القطرة تنتشر الألوان المكونة للضوء  الأبيض وتكون قوس قزح الأولي. وبالانعكاس الإضاةء في داخل القطرة نحصل على  قوس قزح الثانوي الذي تعادل زاوية انحرافه ٥١&#186; تقريبا.

*

*
شكل قوس قزح.... لماذا نرى قوس قزح ؟ 

*66171.imgcache.jpg
* 
لنضع  أنفسنا مكان المشاهد فحتى يتمكن من رؤية قوس قزح، ينبغي أن يصل الضوء  المنبعث من قطرة الماء إلى عينه، وبالتالي فهو لا يستطيع أن يرى كل الأشعة  المنبعثة من نفس القطرة. ولكنه سيرى اللون الأزرق المنبعث من بعض القطرات  واللون الأحمر المنبعث من قطرات أخرى...إلخ.*
* 
*66172.imgcache.jpg

* 
*66173.imgcache.jpg*
*
*
تقع القطرات التي ينبعث منها اللون الأحمر الذي يصل  إلى عين المشاهد فوق مخروط - قمته المشاهد ومحوره الخط المستقيم المار بعين  المشاهد والموازي لأشعة الشمس، وزاويته عند القمة وهي زاوية انحراف اللون  الأحمر وهي ٤٢&#186;، وهكذا بالنسبة لبقية الألوان. وفيرى المشاهد بالتالي  مجموعة من الدوائر أو بالأحرى أقواس لأن الأرض تحجب جزءا من هذه الدوائر. 
** 

** 
لا يمكن المرور تحت قوس قزح... 

*66174.imgcache.jpg
* 
إن  موقع قوس قزح هو موقع وهمى، فلا يستطيع شخصان رؤية نفس قوس قزح بدقة، بل  في الواقع يرى كل مشاهد قوس قزح الناتج عن القطرات الموجودة فوق مخروط  المشاهدة الخاص به (والذي يمثل هو قمته) وينتقل مع انتقاله! فينتقل قوس قزح  الذي يراه المشاهد بنفس الوقت الذي ينتقل هو فيه، لذا لا يستطيع المشاهد  أبدا بلوغه أو حتى المرور أسفله.* 
*
زاوية قوس قزح:

عند رؤية قوس قزح فهذا يعني أن عين المراقب تكون في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه  الشمس كما أن زاوية مخروطية تقع بين خط الأفق وأي نقطة على القوس.
  تكون هذه  الزاوية 42o تقريبا وتسمى زاوية قوس قزح وتكون زاوية الرؤية 84o.

التفسير الفيزيائي:

في البداية ينكسر ضوء الشمس الساقط بشكل مائل عند دخوله في قطرات المطر ومن ثم ينعكس مرة أخرى في السطح الداخلي من القطرة وينكسر أيضا عند خروجه من القطرة. يظهر التأثير الكلي في الضوء الساقط منعكسا على مدى واسع من الزوايا، مع تركيز شديد له في زاوية 40°–42°. يمكن اثبات أن هذه الزاوية مستقلة عن حجم القطرة، ولكنها تعتمد على معامل الانكسار.  يمتلك ماء البحر معامل انكسار أعلى من ماء المطر، لذا يكون نصف قطر قوس  قزح في المرشات البحرية أصغر من القوس الحقيقي. يكون هذا مرئيا للعين  المجردة على هيئة عدم استقامة بين هذين القوسين.


تعدد الألوان:

المعادلاتالسابقة تمثل صيغة عامة بدلالة معامل الانكسار. لكن من المعروف أن الضوء المرئيالأطوال الموجية  لألوان الضوء المختلفة. لهذا السبب يكون لكل لون معامل انكسار خاص  به(يختلف قليلا عن معامل الانكسار المجاور).كما يختلف معامل الانكسار من  وسط إلى وسط أي يختلف للهواء كوسط لانتشار الضوء أو الزجاج أو الماء. ليس سوى خليطا من 
عند تطبيق المعادلة لكل معامل انكسار على حدة ستظهر مجموعة من الزوايا المختلفة عن القيمة السابقة لكل لون على حدة. على سبيل المثال تكون زاوية قوس قزح 42.3° عند اللون الأحمراللون البنفسجي لأن معامل انكساره في الماء هو 1.34451 والذي له معامل انكسار في الماء 1.33141 


القوس الثانوي:

يطلق على القوس الذي يحقق العلاقات السابقة بالقوس الرئيسي في حين يوجد  قوس اخر تحته ينعكس فيه ترتيب الألوان. 

السبب في ذلك هو إمكانية تكرر  الانعكاس للضوء أيضا داخل القطرة وخروجه بزاوية مختلفة عن السابق.


التسمية:

ورد في الشّرع الإسلامي النهي عن تسمية هذا القوس بقوس قزح. وقد كره بعض  أهل العلم تسمية هذا الحادث الجوي بـ(قوس قزح) وإنما يقال: قوس الله أو  نحو ذلك، كما في الأذكار للنووي (526-527) وزاد المعاد لابن القيم  (2/472) وغيرها. ومستند الكراهة ما ورد عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً (حديث  ضعيف)إلى النبي أنه قال: "لا تقولوا قوس قزح، فإن قزح شيطان، ولكن قولوا:  قوس الله عز وجل، فهو أمان لأهل الأرض" رواه أبو نعيم


 في الحلية (2/309)  والخطيب في تاريخ بغداد (8/452) وحكم الألباني بوضعه في السلسلة الضعيفة  (2/264ح/872) كما رُوي موقوفاً على ابن عباس في معجم الطبراني الكبير (3/85)، وصحح إسناده ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية علي بن أبي طالب. 



وروى البخاري في الأدب المفرد (ح 1/765) عن ابن عباس قال: (.. وأما قوس قزح فأمان من الغرق بعد قوم نوح)  وفي سنده على بن زيد بن جدعان وهو ضعيف. وقد اختُلف في معنى (قزح) الذي  تضاف له هذه القوس: 



1- فقيل: من القَزح وهو الارتفاع، وقزح الشيء : ارتفع،  وسِعر قازح أي: مرتفع.
 2- وقيل: هو جمع قزحة وهي الطريقة التي تتركب منها  ألوان هذا القوس.
 3- وقيل: اسم الملَك الموكل بالسحاب.
 4- وقيل: اسم بعض  الآلهة!
 5- وقيل: اسم الشيطان! كما في الحديث السابق. ويسمى مشعر مزدلفة  بـ(قُزَح) كما في سنن أبي داود (ح/1935) عن علي قال: (فلما أصبح، يعني  النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ووقف على قُزَح فقال: هذا قُزَح وهو الموقف، وجَمْعٌ كلُّها موقف..)
**

بين الواقع والأسطورة : 


إن  الظهور المفاجىء لقوس قزح قد أثر دائما على مخيلة الناس قبل إيجاد شرح له،  ففي الأصل كان قوس قزح يمثل الاتفاق بين البارئ ونوح بعد الطوفان- بمعنى  أن المياه لن تتحول إلى طوفان من جديد للقضاء على الحياة، أو وفقا لرواية  أوروبية فبطرف قوس قزح قدر من الذهب، أو يمثل قوس قزح في الأساطير  الأفريقية ثعبانا عملاقا ينذر المنزل الذي يصيبه بالشؤم، بينما يمثل  للآخرين جسرا ممتدا إلى الجنة...- وظل الغموض يحيط بقوس قزح حتى قام "رونيه  ديكارت" بالكشف عنه عام ١٦٣٧ 



*
* 
 قوس قزح الأولى: هو قوس قزح الداخلي وألوانه من أعلى إلى أسفل هي الأحمر والبرتقالي والأصفر والأخضر والأزرق والنيلي والبنفسجي 
وقوس قزح الثانوي: هو قوس قزح الخارجي، ويكون ترتيب الألوان معكوسا. 
**منطقة ألكسندر المظلمة... 



تكون  السماء مظلمة بين قوس قزح الداخلي وقوس قزح الخارجي. ففي الواقع لا ينبعث  أى شعاع ضوئي من القطرة بين الزاوية ٤١&#186; الخاصة بالقوس الأولى والزاوية ٥١&#186;  الخاصة بالقوس الثانوي مما يؤدي إلى وجود عجز بالضوء في هذه المنطق، ويطلق  على تلك المنطقة "منطقة ألكسندر المظلمة" تكريما لأول من قام بوصفها، وهو  "ألكسندر دافروديزياز". 

**


بعض الصور :


*


















*
أتمني الموضوع ينال إعجابكم 
*

----------


## sajoo

مشكورة امجاد الشموخ  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## بسمه

سبحان الله ما اجمله كتــــير عجيني الموضوع 
مشكور امجاد على المعلومات الصور

----------


## علاء سماره

طرح أكثر من رائع
ما كنت أعرف أن الزاويه الها علاقه بقوس القزح
او أنو مو لازم نسميه هذا الاسم

----------


## علاء سماره

طرح أكثر من رائع
ما كنت أعرف أن الزاويه الها علاقه بقوس القزح
او أنو مو لازم نسميه هذا الاسم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*معلومات قيمة جداً وتوضيح شامل و كامل لهذه الظاهرة 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل لقوس القزح منظر جمالي ...بيشعر الانسان على قدرة الخالق وتمازج الالوان ببعضها 


موضوعك بجنن امجاد ...يسلموا كثير 


بانتظار جديدك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*
*
*انا شخصياً بحبه كتير .. وألوانه جذابة جداً 

والمعلومات التي قدمتيها يا عزيزتي رائعة بحق 

الله يعطيكي العافية على المجهود يا أمجاد الشموخ*

----------


## shams spring

*طرح قيم وشامل عن ~.~ فوس القزح ~.~

هي ظاهرة كتيـــر حلوة وانا بتفائل لما اشوفه 

سبحان الله دائما وابدا 

مشكووورة على هذا التميز في الطرح ننتظر جديدك ^_^*

----------


## (dodo)

سبحان الله منظره كثير حلو وخاصة هاد

----------

